# New Mod?



## Lorian

So...

If we were to add a new Mod to the UK-M team, who would you like to see, and why?

Serious suggestions only please...


----------



## sneeky_dave

I'd fully be a mod.

Far too much name calling and lack of debate.


----------



## Longwaytogo

in all honesty I think @BLUE(UK).

No nonsense talking, serious bloke, knows his stuff and very helpful.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Longwaytogo said:


> in all honesty I think @BLUE(UK).
> 
> No nonsense talking, serious bloke, knows his stuff and very helpful.


 Thanks,I got mentioned last year I think it was but I get busy when I have to go to college, I'll probably be even busier this coming year as I'll try and continue training once back at college(I work full time, college 2 evenings and approx 20hrs homework a week). I'm also hoping to get a different job which should mean even less time on here.

I can be serious but often I like to mess about as well so I'm certainly not really the right sort of person for the role.


----------



## sneeky_dave

BLUE(UK) said:


> Thanks,I got mentioned last year I think it was but I get busy when I have to go to college, I'll probably be even busier this coming year as I'll try and continue training once back at college(I work full time, college 2 evenings and approx 20hrs homework a week). I'm also hoping to get a different job which should mean even less time on here.
> 
> I can be serious but often I like to mess about as well so I'm certainly not really the right sort of person for the role.


 Mods can have a laugh, you seem to have a sensible head on ya


----------



## BLUE(UK)

sneeky_dave said:


> Mods can have a laugh, you seem to have a sensible head on ya


 Haha, thanks but as before, I'll be too busy.


----------



## Yes

Me


----------



## Jordan08

@Chelsea@Ultrasonic

Knowledgeable guys. Don't indulge in useless debates. Good temperament.


----------



## Pancake'

Lorian said:


> So...
> 
> If we were to add a new Mod to the UK-M team, who would you like to see, and why?
> 
> Serious suggestions only please...


 I genuinely suggest @banzi purely, because he's been there & got the T shirt really and is active on the forum a lot. if someone is in damn good shape in their 50's, they hold a lot of credibility in their views. (Bodybuilding wise.) plus he's competed.


----------



## zak007

I vote me. We need some ethnicity added to the team


----------



## Jordan08

Starz said:


> I genuinely suggest @banzi purely, because he's been there & got the T shirt really and is active on the forum a lot. if someone is in damn good shape in their 50's, they hold a lot of credibility in their views. (Bodybuilding wise.) plus he's competed.


 He himself won't be willing to become


----------



## banzi

Starz said:


> I genuinely suggest @banzi purely, because he's been there & got the T shirt really and is active on the forum a lot. if someone is in damn good shape in their 50's, they hold a lot of credibility in their views. (Bodybuilding wise.) plus he's competed.


 nah, i would have to behave myself and would let too much go if I was a mod, I would have to be constantly re-briefed by Lorian


----------



## Mildo

@Colin. @Chelsea. @Ultrasonic

Very knowledgeable, very helpful and would be a great addition to UKM because they see through the nonsense.


----------



## Pancake'

banzi said:


> nah, i would have to behave myself and would let too much go if I was a mod, I would have to be constantly re-briefed by Lorian


 Why don't you just roll your sleeves up then? let's face it, you fit the bill perfectly imo and your active on here a lot, as I previously mentioned.


----------



## barsnack

Lauriel....just cause it would be funny to see him constantly tag himself in posts when he complains of being bullied


----------



## banzi

Starz said:


> Why don't you just roll your sleeves up then? let's face it, you fit the bill perfectly imo and your active on here a lot, as I previously mentioned.


 as I said, Im too easy going, i wouldnt ban anyone or give warnings, I believe in letting people have their say.

I used to have a forum, It was a forum to allow the "freeman on the land" ****wits to come and debate their ideas.

I didnt ban or censor anyone no matter how insulting and outrageous their posts.


----------



## Pancake'

banzi said:


> as I said, Im too easy going, i wouldnt ban anyone or give warnings, I believe in letting people have their say.
> 
> It was a forum to allow the "freeman on the land" ****wits to come and debate their ideas.
> 
> I didnt ban or censor anyone no matter how insulting and outrageous their posts.


 Well in that case, their is only one man, that can be the next mod imo @Lorian and that has to be @BIG DADDY STE don't let the wee Scotsman fool you, he has proved the entire forum wrong! and is still continuing to do so, formerly known as swole clown, BIG DADDY STE has proved to each and everyone, just what you can really achieve, if you just work hard, eat lots of ice cream and include a strict hormonizing protocol, he is what Bodybuilding has now become. and I believe he would make a truly fantastic contribution and accurate moderator of UKM. anybody that suggests otherwise is just a jealous hater & critic of his, he..... is..... what ukm needs! Pin Slin 2 Win or Go Hypo Trying


----------



## DLTBB

DLTBB for mod


----------



## Sphinkter

Who are the current mods? DLTV, kristina, pscarb, darksim who else?


----------



## Ultrasonic

Thanks to the people who kindly mentioned me but for now at least being a mod is not a role I'm prepared to take on. I'm about to move house and start a new job and so will likely be posting much more infrequently. I'm not sure I'd want to be worrying about keeping you lot in check anyway!

To throw a different name into the mix I think @Major Eyeswater would make an excellent mod.


----------



## sneeky_dave

Ultrasonic said:


> Thanks to the people who kindly mentioned me but for now at least being a mod is not a role I'm prepared to take on. I'm about to move house and start a new job and so will likely be posting much more infrequently. I'm not sure I'd want to be worrying about keeping you lot in check anyway!
> 
> To throw a different name into the mix I think @Major Eyeswater would make an excellent mod.


 Second that. Top bloke, fair and reasonable.

@Major Eyeswater


----------



## UK2USA

sneeky_dave said:


> Mods can have a laugh, you seem to have a sensible head on ya


 You hardly see them on here and often, only to criticise, knowledge is good, but in fairness only Dark Sim seems to have a sense of humour. Maybe the nature of the beast, policing and all?


----------



## Quackerz

@swole troll takes my vote. Well balanced knowledgeable guy who bases his opinions on facts and level headed enough to make fair decisions IMO. Always giving out good advice in the AAS and training sections.


----------



## richardrahl

@swole troll would easily be my first choice, for the exact reasons already mentioned by that scumbag @Quackerz above. Not really chatted with the fella, but I read a lot on here and he always comes across really well.


----------



## Quackerz

richardrahl said:


> @Quackerz would easily be my first choice, for the exact reasons already mentioned by that scumbag @richardrahl above. Not really chatted with the fella, but I read a lot on here and he always comes across really well.


----------



## richardrahl

You'd actually be a good choice too.

And not only because you're active on here 23hrs a day. :lol:


----------



## Quackerz

richardrahl said:


> You'd actually be a good choice too.
> 
> And not only because you're active on here 23hrs a day. :lol:


 With great power comes great responsibility. I'm not that responsible. :lol:


----------



## uhitmeudie

@banzi

Just give this guy the job


----------



## Jordan08

Ultrasonic said:


> Thanks to the people who kindly mentioned me but for now at least being a mod is not a role I'm prepared to take on. I'm about to move house and start a new job and so will likely be posting much more infrequently. I'm not sure I'd want to be worrying about keeping you lot in check anyway!
> 
> To throw a different name into the mix I think @Major Eyeswater would make an excellent mod.


 Second that. @Major Eyeswateris another guy who should be in the race.


----------



## Omen669

Certainly 1 or 2 mods are needed I think. Not enough of you guys on the ground.

@Chelsea has my vote.


----------



## ILLBehaviour

definately with ppl on ultrasonic and swole troll. Those are great choices.


----------



## Tommy_Traps

What's the pay rate???????


----------



## swole troll

@Quackerz and @richardrahl appreciate the kind words :thumb


----------



## Quackerz

swole troll said:


> @Quackerz and @richardrahl appreciate the kind words :thumb


 You forgot illbehavior..... lol


----------



## swole troll

Quackerz said:


> You forgot illbehavior..... lol


 Didn't see that, Apologies

@ILLBehaviour you too are also on my Christmas card list


----------



## Chelsea

Jatin Bhatia said:


> @Chelsea@Ultrasonic
> 
> Knowledgeable guys. Don't indulge in useless debates. Good temperament.





Mildo said:


> @Colin. @Chelsea. @Ultrasonic
> 
> Very knowledgeable, very helpful and would be a great addition to UKM because they see through the nonsense.


 Appreciate that, thanks guys


----------



## Chelsea

Omen669 said:


> Certainly 1 or 2 mods are needed I think. Not enough of you guys on the ground.
> 
> @Chelsea has my vote.


 Cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## 2004mark

zak007 said:


> I vote me. We need some ethnicity added to the team


 I'd vote for you. Hats off how you conduct yourself when most would lose it.

@Major Eyeswater would also get a vote from me.


----------



## Quackerz

@Lorian

Maybe you should have two new mods and remove the one that is never online and gives out no advice at all unless you pay for it via their website. Mods that do not lie about their blatant use of steroids on an AAS board and that actually contribute would make a vast improvement IMO. Just a though, one that is mostly shared with the majority of this site I could imagine.


----------



## jacksong

Don't know if my opinion really counts being a "newbie" on here, however I have found myself paying a lot of attention to @Chelsea's posts.. Very knowledgeable. Seems really decent..

Got my vote.


----------



## barksie

Starz said:


> I genuinely suggest @banzi purely, because he's been there & got the T shirt really and is active on the forum a lot. if someone is in damn good shape in their 50's, they hold a lot of credibility in their views. (Bodybuilding wise.) plus he's competed.


 yu mad bro !!!! lolol, he will be banning everyone, but i think he ok to be fair

think GMO would be good mod


----------



## latblaster

@Quackerz

@Mildo

And remove the Mod who just uses the site to promote herself.

Andy Huggins could be weekend only pissed up mod, maybe?

Btw, still cannot use tagging on my tablet.


----------



## Mildo

latblaster said:


> @Quackerz
> 
> *@Mildo*
> 
> And remove the Mod who just uses the site to promote herself.
> 
> Andy Huggins could be weekend only pissed up mod, maybe?
> 
> Btw, still cannot use tagging on my tablet.


 Wow, thanks for that fella. That surprised me and made my day.

Though the last time I offered my services via PM to Lorian, and also having years of experience in being a MOD on an other famous [non BB] forum, as well as over 25 years of training and AAS, I didnt get a look in :lol:

Not to worry though, there are other great members on here that rightfully deserve the roll before me


----------



## Quackerz

latblaster said:


> @Quackerz
> 
> @Mildo
> 
> And remove the Mod who just uses the site to promote herself.
> 
> Andy Huggins could be weekend only pissed up mod, maybe?
> 
> Btw, still cannot use tagging on my tablet.


 Cheers mate but I am way too immature sometimes to be modding on here. :lol:


----------



## Mildo

Quackerz said:


> Cheers mate but I am way too immature sometimes to be modding on here. :lol:


 I didnt want to say....

:lol:

This past few days I have not been my usual self, found myself being snappy to a few members. Not like me.


----------



## Quackerz

Mildo said:


> I didnt want to say....
> 
> :lol:
> 
> This past few days I have not been my usual self, found myself being snappy to a few members. Not like me.


 On Tren?


----------



## Mildo

Quackerz said:


> On Tren?


 Bloody hell no....

:whistling:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Chelsea said:


> Appreciate that, thanks guys [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.3/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=8e3e51f7e6e8d5c04b4cdd157298102a0c177e005ca66a52f85bb2264da886ef[/IMG]


 You'd get my vote if it mattered.


----------



## zak007

2004mark said:


> I'd vote for you. Hats off how you conduct yourself when most would lose it.
> 
> @Major Eyeswater would also get a vote from me.


 I'm not the type to take stress and hate literally. Best off discussing things and trying to get to the root of peoples feelings and discuss things rather than just mindless outbursts,


----------



## Sebbek

Knowledgeable fella

@theBEAST2002

best


----------



## Xage

Get @Bensif back and let him be Mod, so much knowledge coming out from that dude or used to be he competed.

@Chelsea would defi be a good choice, adding some for the forum..

@Colin also good choice !


----------



## Major Eyeswater

@Ultrasonic, @sneeky_dave, @Jatin Bhatia, @2004mark - thankyou very much lads, I feel honoured.


----------



## barsnack

@banzi simply cause he has literally nothing else going on in his life

@BLUE(UK) Very knowledgeable guy, even though he's about 9stone wet


----------



## banzi

barsnack said:


> @banzi simply cause he has literally nothing else going on in his life
> 
> @BLUE(UK) Very knowledgeable guy, even though he's about 9stone wet


 Im very busy, I have multiple forums I have to keep an eye on and update my "like" spreadsheet.


----------



## barsnack

banzi said:


> Im very busy, I have multiple forums I have to keep an eye on and update my "like" spreadsheet.


 You still MOD on Mumsnet?


----------



## banzi

barsnack said:


> You still MOD on Mumsnet?


 Im admin now.


----------



## Major Eyeswater

I'd second @Ultrasonic & @swole troll.

And why has nobody suggested @aqualung yet ?


----------



## 39005

Major Eyeswater said:


> I'd second @Ultrasonic & @swole troll.
> 
> And why has nobody suggested @aqualung yet ?


 ive been mentioned before a few times in the past and said i'd turn it down as they would lose too many people when i'd finished sweeping the s**t out of general 

my votes would be for @Major Eyeswater and @Chelsea


----------



## swole troll

Major Eyeswater said:


> I'd second @Ultrasonic & @swole troll.
> 
> And why has nobody suggested @aqualung yet ?


 Why thank ya sir

I think you'd make a fine mod yourself

(I'll paypal you when I get in from work  )


----------



## sneeky_dave

@Major Eyeswaterseems a busy chap, shame he'd be well suited


----------



## UK2USA

Is Cameron a member, he's gonna have some spare time soon.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

barsnack said:


> @banzi simply cause he has literally nothing else going on in his life
> 
> @BLUE(UK) Very knowledgeable guy, even though he's about 9stone wet


 Haha, only when I'm bulking...!!


----------



## Huntingground

Not on here enough to make judgement. Chelsea is a good lad though.


----------



## Major Eyeswater

It's probably worth voting for @banzi just to annoy him


----------



## Quackerz

Major Eyeswater said:


> It's probably worth voting for @banzi just to annoy him


 I agree, @banzi has a vote from me also.


----------



## banzi

Major Eyeswater said:


> It's probably worth voting for @banzi just to annoy him


 I remember when they voted me member of the month on TMuscle and I refused the prize of fart powder, they lost their fu**ing minds.


----------



## 31205

I think @banzi just edges @Chelsea only because of time spent on here. Both are decent humans. I also think @DLTBB is a knowledgeable guy and always replies to questions about gear training food etc.


----------



## 31205

banzi said:


> I remember when they voted me member of the month on TMuscle and I refused the prize of fart powder, they lost their fu**ing minds.


 Voting you member of the month suggests they'd already lost their minds!!


----------



## banzi

sen said:


> Voting you member of the month suggests they'd already lost their minds!!


 Lol, they accused me of being ungrateful and hurled insults at me


----------



## 31205

banzi said:


> Lol, they accused me of being ungrateful and hurled insults at me


 Hahaha if you called it fart powder, I can see why.


----------



## nWo

What about me? What about I'mNotAPervert!!?

On a serious note, @Ultrasonicand @Chelseaget my vote as well - both sensible, mature and knowledgeable, can't ask for more than that really.


----------



## theBEAST2002

Sebbek said:


> Knowledgeable fella
> 
> @theBEAST2002
> 
> best


 Thanks mate.


----------



## swole troll

Might be worth making a poll with all the popular / reoccurring usernames ITT then letting people vote like that

Everyone's usually happy with the outcome when allowed to vote with a polling system... :whistling:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Thanks mate.


 Agreed I've read some good posts from yourself.


----------



## DappaDonDave

Disappointed this guy hasn't got a vote - @BIG DADDY STE


----------



## theBEAST2002

BLUE(UK) said:


> Agreed I've read some good posts from yourself.


 Thank you Blue. I just try to help people how I can. A lot of things I learnt the hard way. In Norway bodybuilding isn't as popular. So I help how I can. I try not to be one of those that consistantly refers to studies and instead show the fruits of my own labours.


----------



## swole troll

theBEAST2002 said:


> Thank you Blue. I just try to help people how I can. A lot of things I learnt the hard way. In Norway bodybuilding isn't as popular. So I help how I can. I try not to be one of those that consistantly refers to studies and instead show the fruits of my own labours.
> 
> View attachment 132187
> 
> 
> View attachment 132188
> 
> 
> View attachment 132189
> 
> 
> View attachment 132190


 yikes, you certainly live up to your username


----------



## BLUE(UK)

swole troll said:


> yikes, you certainly live up to your username


 @theBEAST2002 as Swole troll says, immense lifting and some serious size for sure.

I never realised you were in Norway, I don't know why but for some reason I thought you were from Nottingham, UK.


----------



## UK2USA

BLUE(UK) said:


> @theBEAST2002 as Swole troll says, immense lifting and some serious size for sure.
> 
> I never realised you were in Norway, I don't know why but for some reason I thought you were from Nottingham, UK.


 Easy to confuse the two.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

UK2USA said:


> Easy to confuse the two.


 Haha, I think it was something to do with a competition


----------



## UK2USA

BLUE(UK) said:


> Haha, I think it was something to do with a competition


 I was thinking because they both have forests, are both cold as a witch's tit, and have people who speak with funny accents


----------



## BLUE(UK)

UK2USA said:


> I was thinking because they both have forests, are both cold as a witch's tit, and have people who speak with funny accents [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.3/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=8e3e51f7e6e8d5c04b4cdd157298102a0c177e005ca66a52f85bb2264da886ef[/IMG]


 Haha, I actually live near Nottingham. It's not cold there unless it's winter.


----------



## UK2USA

BLUE(UK) said:


> Haha, I actually live near Nottingham. It's not cold there unless it's winter.


 What week is summer this year anyway?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

UK2USA said:


> What week is summer this year anyway?


 We'll still be waiting for it in November. :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Quackerz said:


> @Lorian
> 
> Maybe you should have two new mods and remove the one that is never online and gives out no advice at all unless you pay for it via their website. Mods that do not lie about their blatant use of steroids on an AAS board and that actually contribute would make a vast improvement IMO. Just a though, one that is mostly shared with the majority of this site I could imagine.


 Mirin savagery my Duck friend

@swole troll @Major Eyeswater and @DLTBB all contribute good stuff to the forum


----------



## Quackerz

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Mirin savagery my Duck friend
> 
> @swole troll @Major Eyeswater and @DLTBB all contribute good stuff to the forum


 She replied (not directly) in this thread. I wouldn't mind her if it wan not for the fact she is full of s**t and lies to people. Dishonesty pisses me off.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/270280-overunder-moderating/?do=embed


----------



## theBEAST2002

BLUE(UK) said:


> @theBEAST2002 as Swole troll says, immense lifting and some serious size for sure.
> 
> I never realised you were in Norway, I don't know why but for some reason I thought you were from Nottingham, UK.


 I'm Norwegian buy moved to Nottingham.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

UK2USA said:


> Easy to confuse the two.


 Read below. Haha 



theBEAST2002 said:


> I'm Norwegian buy moved to Nottingham.


 Was that a good move? Haha.

I'm only joking, you look huge, quad muscle looks like it's been stuck on over the top of your leg, huge.

There are quite a few big lads in Nottingham.


----------



## theBEAST2002

BLUE(UK) said:


> Read below. Haha
> 
> Was that a good move? Haha.
> 
> I'm only joking, you look huge, quad muscle looks like it's been stuck on over the top of your leg, huge.
> 
> There are quite a few big lads in Nottingham.


 The move from Norway was good. I've got a big and beautiful family and I have a very comfortable life. That and gear is legal for personal use.

There is a lot of big guys down here and a lot of them over 6ft too. Not a lot of guys with great development though.


----------



## Scott.EFC

@MercilessHammer??


----------



## faipdeooiad

vote for @faipdeooiad - i promise that I definitely won't run the place with an iron fisting, closing down competitor advertising sub-forums, banning all other sponsors and their reps.

I don't even lift either, so guaranteed no roid rage


----------



## Mildo

Has a verdict been reached in the Mod room @Lorian?


----------



## Quackerz

Mildo said:


> Has a verdict been reached in the Mod room @Lorian?


 I think they call it the 'iron chamber'..........


----------



## Dark sim

theBEAST2002 said:


> Thank you Blue. I just try to help people how I can. A lot of things I learnt the hard way. In Norway bodybuilding isn't as popular. So I help how I can. I try not to be one of those that consistantly refers to studies and instead show the fruits of my own labours.
> 
> View attachment 132187
> 
> 
> View attachment 132188
> 
> 
> View attachment 132189
> 
> 
> View attachment 132190


 This is a pro physique imo. Legs are awesome.


----------



## Sams

Lorian said:


> So...
> 
> If we were to add a new Mod to the UK-M team, who would you like to see, and why?
> 
> Serious suggestions only please...


 I would say myself.

I have been on this board for over 12 years on various different banned usernames, have seen all the different generations come and go.

And fair, sensible and have expert knowledge on steroid abuse.

I would also like to bring on @barsnack with me,.

I think we are the new breath of fresh air the board needs to take it into the next level.


----------



## Lorian

Mildo said:


> Has a verdict been reached in the Mod room @Lorian?


 Still being discussed.


----------



## barsnack

Sams said:


> I would say myself.
> 
> I have been on this board for over 12 years on various different banned usernames, have seen all the different generations come and go.
> 
> And fair, sensible and have expert knowledge on steroid abuse.
> 
> I would also like to bring on @barsnack with me,.
> 
> I think we are the new breath of fresh air the board needs to take it into the next level.





Lorian said:


> Still being discussed.


 Lorian, @Sams speaks sense....We would want a monthly payment, either in cash or E's...were happy either way....I await your phonecall


----------



## Sebbek

theBEAST2002 said:


> The move from Norway was good. I've got a big and beautiful family and I have a very comfortable life. That and gear is legal for personal use.
> 
> There is a lot of big guys down here and a lot of them over 6ft too. Not a lot of guys with great development though.


 Almost moved to Bergen few years ago

Beautiful place

:thumb

best


----------



## Fortis

@Haunted_Sausage


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Fortis said:


> @Haunted_Sausage


 Haha I would rule this forum with an iron fist! This place would go down hill fast if I was a mod!


----------



## arcticfox

My choices would be @Chelsea @BLUE(UK)

My head is secretly hoping that @FelonE gets it the pleb HAHAHAHA


----------



## BLUE(UK)

arcticfox said:


> My choices would be @Chelsea @BLUE(UK)
> 
> My head is secretly hoping that @FelonE gets it the pleb HAHAHAHA


 Thanks but @Chelsea is far superior. Come September, I'll be far too busy working full time, studying and trying to go to the gym so my time on here will be quite limited.


----------



## arcticfox

BLUE(UK) said:


> Thanks but @Chelsea is far superior. Come September, I'll be far too busy working full time, studying and trying to go to the gym so my time on here will be quite limited.


 Anyone who competes will have good knowledge TBH


----------



## Quackerz

arcticfox said:


> Anyone who competes will have good knowledge TBH


 Even this guy?


----------



## arcticfox

Quackerz said:


> Even this guy?


 Why are you posting videos of me you knob HAHAHAHA


----------



## MRSTRONG

chelsea

dltbb


----------



## Dark sim

arcticfox said:


> Anyone who competes will have good knowledge TBH


 far from it


----------



## theBEAST2002

Dark sim said:


> This is a pro physique imo. Legs are awesome.


 Thank you. You have all this to look forward to.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Dark sim said:


> This is a pro physique imo. Legs are awesome.


 Agree 100%


----------



## DiggyV

@Chelsea if I were to suggest one.


----------



## Quackerz

BLUE(UK) said:


> Agree 100%


 I agree 101%........... top that.


----------



## Jammy Dodger

Quackerz said:


> I agree 101%........... top that.


 take your 101% and give you 102%. He is a big old beast though. Looks a bit like me :cool2:


----------



## Quackerz

sammym said:


> take your 101% and give you 102%. He is a big old beast though. Looks a bit like me :cool2:


 LOL

In all honesty though after careful consideration I would add @theBEAST2002 to my list of who should be modding TBH. No nonsense and knows his stuff. My decision is final.

@theBEAST2002, enjoy your new role.


----------



## theBEAST2002

sammym said:


> take your 101% and give you 102%. He is a big old beast though. Looks a bit like me :cool2:


 You can tell this guy is cool because he wears sunglasses indoors.


----------



## theBEAST2002

Quackerz said:


> LOL
> 
> In all honesty though after careful consideration I would add @theBEAST2002 to my list of who should be modding TBH. No nonsense and knows his stuff. My decision is final.
> 
> @theBEAST2002, enjoy your new role.


 Thank you for the vote of confidence.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Afaik voting is closed and @barsnack instated in his role.


----------



## barsnack

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Afaik voting is closed and @barsnack instated in his role.


 I shall be making a statement in the next 24hours regarding my ascend to the UKM throne


----------



## Irish Beast

Cant name anyone specifically but people should be aware that it can be a tough job at times. As a previous BB forum owner and now mod albeit on a much smaller scale it does take time and effort. There are always a lot of regular posters who think being a mod is easy but its actually hard at times but rewarding also. Im sure Lorian is offering a good salary and pension!


----------



## Chelsea

SoulSearcher said:


> @Chelsea if I were to suggest one.


 Appreciate the kind words mate, and to all those who have put my name forward


----------



## Sphinkter

Quackerz said:


> @Lorian
> 
> Maybe you should have two new mods and remove the one that is never online and gives out no advice at all unless you pay for it via their website. Mods that do not lie about their blatant use of steroids on an AAS board and that actually contribute would make a vast improvement IMO. Just a though, one that is mostly shared with the majority of this site I could imagine.


 would still bang though


----------



## Quackerz

Sphinkter said:


> would still bang though


 I think that is the reason she is here........ to look pretty and attract members to the board.


----------



## Sphinkter

Quackerz said:


> I think that is the reason she is here........ to look pretty and attract members to the board.


 s**t shes here? how do I delete that?!

:lol:


----------



## Quackerz

Sphinkter said:


> s**t shes here? how do I delete that?!
> 
> :lol:


 I think I saw her post a month ago or something, no need to worry. :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast

Chelsea said:


> Appreciate the kind words mate, and to all those who have put my name forward


 I would also vouch for you. Had some good advice from you over the years


----------



## Irish Beast

Quackerz said:


> Even this guy?


 My eyes are bleeding!


----------



## Quackerz

Irish Beast said:


> My eyes are bleeding!


 I quite like him, has personality. Probably would have got 1st place if he didn't look like s**t, I would have given it to him. lol


----------



## Chelsea

Irish Beast said:


> I would also vouch for you. Had some good advice from you over the years


 Thanks mate.

Havent seen or spoken to you in a while mate, how are things?


----------



## Quackerz

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Havent seen or spoken to you in a while mate, how are things?


 Off topic but is that your own quote in your member title?


----------



## Chelsea

Quackerz said:


> Off topic but is that your own quote in your member title?


 I wish i could come out with something as good as that! I think the guy that said it was Eric Bach.


----------



## Quackerz

Chelsea said:


> I wish i could come out with something as good as that! I think the guy that said it was Eric Bach.


 It's a good quote, I like it.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Quackerz said:


> Off topic but is that your own quote in your member title?


 he could barely quote ukm while smashing his ex from behind mid selfie taking let alone come up with something deep :lol:


----------



## Quackerz

MRSTRONG said:


> he could barely quote ukm while smashing his ex from behind mid selfie taking let alone come up with something deep :lol:


 Read through this again, had me in stitches twice. :lol:


----------



## DiggyV

Chelsea said:


> Appreciate the kind words mate, and to all those who have put my name forward


 Having been one here myself, I reckon you'd do a great job.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

@BIG DADDY STE

He's got nothing else to do with his time :whistling:


----------



## Irish Beast

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Havent seen or spoken to you in a while mate, how are things?


 Just struggling on, things have been better to be fair, and yourself?


----------



## Chelsea

Irish Beast said:


> Just struggling on, things have been better to be fair, and yourself?


 Same mate. Just trying to take things to the next level now and compete again in April at Nabba.


----------



## Irish Beast

I havent trained for ages. Work is a nightmare and keep injuring my forearm. Was meant to go back to gym next week and forearm went again lifting a sofa. So frustrating


----------



## Wheyman

Has anyone suggested @BryanTheBeef yet he does the doors and knows how to handle himself and shows dedication by logging in and posting even when making people agog at his camping skills

*

*


----------

